

Google AdSense: Banned for Life? - JumpCrisscross
http://mattrefghi.com/blog/2011/08/google-adsense-banned-for-life/

======
hiccup
If you've been banned from Google AdSense and you're deadset on getting back
in, create a new legal entity with its own Google account. This complies with
Google's TOC. There are higher costs of course, but presumably you'd do it if
the revenues would exceed the costs.

~~~
jonknee
That's corporate personhood working for you.

------
krembo
I find it pretty amazing that until this day Google Adsense is pretty much the
only mature and profitable option that publishers have world wide and that
other platforms suck in any compared aspect.

I was too banned from Google, after 3 long year of profitable partnership,
earning to me ~80k$, and to Google more than double than this. One day, a
short email without any explanation landed in my inbox telling me they closed
my adsense account, and as always with Google, you can talk to your cat and he
will be more listening than them.

I believe this will change only when Facebook will launch their own search
engine and made their ads available out of FB. Days are near, but still...

------
johnpolacek
In most cases I'd think affiliate ads would be a better way to go than AdSense
anyway.

